# One quilt, one top (pics)



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

This is the quilt that sat on the rack with only 2 "flowers" quilted, I finally finished it up!




























And this is a top that was pieced on my Singer 221 except for the borders. Hopefully I'll begin quilting it in a day or two -


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Gasp! I LOVE the first one, it's just beautiful! I like the second one too, but I just love the first one! It makes me think of white wicker, and a pitcher of ice cold lemonade and a spring day!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW, those are so awesome. I love both of them. Is the second one designed by Lyn Brown? I love her website and she has that or something like that on her site. I am hoping to get one made this year. I just love scrap quilts as they are so colorful and bright. Can I ask what the name of the first pattern is? Like CJ it reminds me of old fashion country front porch look.
Great job

Debbie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you. The first one was designed by Beth Ferrier, it's called Morning Glory, and it came in one of those mailers soliciting a subscription for "The Quilter" magazine. I have the leaflet and would gladly share if it's appropriate - let me know as I can scan it and email. I don't think it would be a problem as it was given out free.

The second is found here...
http://www.rjrfabrics.com/patterns/download_pattern.cfm?psID=5


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE them both!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

congratulations on finishing something! They both look great!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Those are absolutely gorgeous! Great job!!:goodjob:


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous! I would never have the patience to do all the hand quilting you did on that first one! What a beautiful heirloom! Jan in Co


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Just gorgeous!
White based quilts are my very favorite.
Just beautiful. Makes the colors really pop.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Incredible! When I see stuff like that it makes me feel very... not so talented.
You should be very proud.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Fabulous!! Wow..what a talent you have! Great job on both..they both make me wanna snuggle right in!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan in CO said:


> Gorgeous! I would never have the patience to do all the hand quilting you did on that first one! What a beautiful heirloom! Jan in Co


I don't have the patience either - it's machine quilted  I have one that sat with this one that I've been hand quilting off and on for years, but I don't know if it'll ever get done - lol.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> Gasp! I LOVE the first one, it's just beautiful! I like the second one too, but I just love the first one! It makes me think of white wicker, and a pitcher of ice cold lemonade and a spring day!


This sums it up very nicely. And I agree completely. 
That top one just takes my breath away.

I like the bottom one, but the top one grabs me.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Those are so pretty and cheerful!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

All I can say is " WOW " definitely eye candy!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Love both quilts! Thanks for the inspiration!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

THose are both just wonderful! Well done for getting them to this step!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Those are nice and cheerful. The first one uses 4 patch and square-in-a-square?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Maura said:


> Those are nice and cheerful. The first one uses 4 patch and square-in-a-square?


Yes, essentially, for the blocks. The very center square is pieced, too, I think making it a "broken dishes." Shashing with corner stones for the 9 patch appearance in greens.

Thanks for the nice words everyone, it's great encouragement.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

CJ said:


> Gasp! I LOVE the first one, it's just beautiful! I like the second one too, but I just love the first one! It makes me think of white wicker, and a pitcher of ice cold lemonade and a spring day!


That's _exactly_ what I was thinking! lol
I mean I like the bottom one, too. It's beautiful. But that top one just speaks to me and it's saying "SPRING."


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, after picking myself off the floor.... Those are beautiful. We have a lot of the same fabrics.


----------

